# WA: ***** - Your gonna wanna see this!!!!!



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Just back from a week long fishing trip with a mate, it was definetly a case of "Good things come to those who wait"

to shorten the story - days 1 through to 6 left me with not a single fish. Day 7 with a few token reef fish. May mate faired a 'little' better pulling an 8.5kg an 10kg+ snapper (maxed out scales), a couple of other smaller snapper and a stripey Tuna! But in one of the greater displays of fishing persistance I headed out again on day 8...

day 8..last day
Headed out not too early in the morning armed with soft plastics and deep diving minnow, peddled out a few kms, no luck on the troll and started bottom bashing with plastics, kept getting hit but no hook ups. Finally BANG something hit hard on the plastic and started peeling off line at a crazy rate, finally an awesome fish! alas i then i felt the jig slip just a little then pull free..gutted! Kept probing around and eventually got myself my first decent fish of the trip and a new species - a nice dhuie! My Mate then caught a crazy 7kg snapper trolling! I dropped my plastic down in the same area and got smacked, Line peeling off at crazy speeds again, after quite a struggle i got the beastie on board about 5kg *****, they sure have some grunt! After a few minutes my mate said "ahh we didnt get a photo" my reply was " doesnt matter, i'll catch a bigger one!"....

So with just a couple of hours left of my fish trip i decided to do a little trolling, cruising along enjoying the great day and not being at work when BANG trolling rod bends over..way over! manage to get it out of the holder as the fish kept on pulling line, after numerous huge runs the fish settled below me. This was one i started to realise i had hooked something ENORMOUS, i was using 30lb braid on a godzilla rod and was really giving it some stick and could barely budge it. I was calling it for a solid shark at this stage and was pretty worried about it reefing particuarly since i hooked it on a lure and thought at least on set of trebles would be poking out.

So really put my back into it...not sure how i would have faired if the line pinged at this stage.
















Eventually i started to see a shape loom up from the depths, a massive *****, followed by another one! Nearly subdued i went for a tail grab..phase on successful..now just to pull him on board..one handed, no chance back into the water it went! with line wrapped around the top of my rod this could have been disaster but fishy played nice. tail grab number 2..2 hands this time and on board it came! Few picks then back into the water to fight another day.































I gave it a rough rod measurement, i reckon a conservative estimate would be 130cm, 30kgs.

I also tried out a hobie over the last week, (ussually prowler) and am a convert, they really are awesome. 
Big thanks to yakwest Boys Johnno and Brendan!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

What a fantastic fish - congratulations. That smile on the dial is going to last a while !


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, not bad.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Strooth thats a bloody good fish. Well worth the wait i reckon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome! congrats. I think you'll find thats a HOF fish. definately a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow! That is awesome! Well done!
What a feeling that must have been, especially after it was looking like a fishless week for you. 
Thanks for writing it up!


----------



## Slacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice work Booyah,

persistance does pay off!

so can I expect to see you in a Hobie next time I see you down the south coast

cheers

Slacker


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Superb fish man! A fish you will talk about for years to come!


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

Legend


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW WEE :shock:

.....and released...Awesome shiz.... 8)


----------



## doubletrouble (Dec 6, 2007)

Strike me pink .... that is AWESOME. Congratulations. I rekon your new nick will be smiley. It'll be smiles all round forever and a day.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I was pretty gobsmacked at the 10kg+ snapper but I fell off my chair with that horse of a samson!

booyah all right!


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Fish of a lifetime mate, congratulations.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

AWEsome !!!
Mark


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That is one hell of a fish.
Congrats, i'm sure it pretty quickly cleared the donut days from your mind.


----------



## headoffatness (Jan 7, 2010)

stonker!


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

OOOOOOHHH YEAHHH!!!!!
Good Pics too.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats not a fish that a horse with fins.


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Booyah alright!!!!

Fucking top catch!


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

That is a serious fish and well deserved for persisting after 7 days with no result.
Rob


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm glad I looked at your post... Man! that's some fish! I guess that the next few trips are going to appear dull and lifeless after that effort!
Go to the head of the class... you've earned it! 
Beekeeper


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments! still look at thosoe pics and think WOW! but im sure there is room to improve! Its obviously a tiddler but for anyone who's interested heres my mates 10kg+ plus snapper! think its was 93cms


----------

